# Grouping Radio Buttons in Visual Basic 6



## Terminator14

I'm working on a Visual Basic project for school and need to group a bunch of radio buttons so that it lets the user of the program select more than one radio button on the form. 

It's easy to do in Visual Basic 2005, where you just have to draw a GroupBox and put the Radio Buttons in it but unfortunately I can't use Visual Basic 2005 since it's not compatible with VB6. Well, it kind of is since Visual Basic 2005 can edit projects that were created in older versions of VB (like VB6) but first it converts the project into VB2005 format and when it does that, my teacher can't mark it. I know that there is a free version of VB2005 express on the internet free for download and my school is in the process of getting permission to use it but in the meantime I'm still stuck with my original problem so if anyone knows how to group radio buttons in VB6, please let me know. Is there a way to create a GroupBox too? or does VB6 use a different method? 

Please keep in mind that I am a beginner so hopefully it's not too complex. 

Thanks in advance


----------



## Terminator14

Nevermind, I got it. For those of you who have a similar problem, just create a frame, select the group of radio buttons, cut them, click on the frame to select it, and paste the radio buttons "into" the frame. That should do it.


----------

